# can a cracked or broken tank frame be glued?



## billandkerri001 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello everyone. I finally got my old 40 gal all cleaned up and found that both the top and bottom frames are cracked. With all of the glues on the market now can the frames be repaired? I have allways replaced them in the past.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

The frames be important, especially if the tank isn't perfectly level. They are more than decorative, and take the strain of the water pressure. I lost a 77 gallon to a cracked frame, followed by splits. However, it was four feet across and tall. In a 40, which is probably a three footer and maybe even a lower breeder tank, you should be fine using a strong glue to hold the frame together, almost cosmetically. But keep it level!

I have two 40 gallons here that were manufacturer's prototypes from a now defunct company - I got them with no bottom frame/brace at all. I wouldn't put them in the house, but in my warm garage as growout tanks, they've been trouble free for 8 years now.


----------



## billandkerri001 (Apr 12, 2012)

My 40 gal is also 4 ft not 3 ft. I have had several tanks in my life so far. My largest was 125 gal now I need to get my old 40 gal set back up. It just needs a li
ttle maint.


----------



## billandkerri001 (Apr 12, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone! I usually dont repair I usually replace a frame if it breaks or cracks but as I stated I am curious with all the new SUPER Glues out there. I am trying Gorilla Glue Super Glue. I glued a peice of plastic that is similar to the plastic used in making the frame and broke it then glued it back together,let it set for 2 hours and tried to get it to break at the original break that I glued and it held, and broke in a different place. I removed the frame and glued it and have it replaced now. I still need to get some aquarium sealant to seal the frame. I did move the tank to the deck and filled it and it has been holding for 3 days today now so I am draining the tank and will post pics as I start my build. Thanks for the help...


----------



## ar_ (Sep 8, 2021)

billandkerri001 said:


> Good Morning Everyone! I usually dont repair I usually replace a frame if it breaks or cracks but as I stated I am curious with all the new SUPER Glues out there. I am trying Gorilla Glue Super Glue. I glued a peice of plastic that is similar to the plastic used in making the frame and broke it then glued it back together,let it set for 2 hours and tried to get it to break at the original break that I glued and it held, and broke in a different place. I removed the frame and glued it and have it replaced now. I still need to get some aquarium sealant to seal the frame. I did move the tank to the deck and filled it and it has been holding for 3 days today now so I am draining the tank and will post pics as I start my build. Thanks for the help...


Did the super glue work?


----------

